# Griffin ate a leather belt



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

Been meaning to post an update on Griffin but didnt think it would be because he ate something he wasnt supposed to...i usually crate him at night when everyones in bed but ive been trying to place his bed beside mine and see how he does, he's 5 1/2 months old now and I woke up at 3:00am this morning listening to him chewing so I jumped up and turned on the light and he had grabbed my leather belt from off the back of the door handle and from a size 32 belt there is only about 8 inches left plus the clasp.....i have no idea where the rest of the belt is, he had to of eatin it, but there isnt even any little peices left layin around....its 3:30 now....he seems fine, not vomiting, is it similiar to eating a couple rawhides..? is this an emergency? Thanks


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

That's a lot of belt to eat. I would not treat eating a belt the same as eating a rawhide chew since I don't know what process leather goes thru to make belts, if it's treated with harmful chemicals, dyes or what.

I'm paranoid when dealing with potential problems and if it were me, I'd call the vet to see if they think he should be seen or not. At the very least, I'd certainly watch him like a hawk for the next few days for any signs of a blockage or stomach upset.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Also, eating it kinda whole would be different than if he chewed it up. If the pieces are long enough, I would think that they could do some serious damage and/or blockage. If he chewed them sufficiently he may be okay.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Years ago one of our Malamutes did the same thing - all I found lying in the garden was the snap.......it took a few days to go through her system, but she never had any ill effects from eating it, and the pieces were fairly small. I did keep a very close eye on her though - at the smallest sign of trouble I would have rushed her to the vet. 

______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I can tell you that mine worked his leather collar with tags off and ate the collar. the tags were found on the floor with the buckle. the leather collar passed as wellas the 2 small rivets with no problems, but a whole belt? i would go for xray's.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Whoops! Forgot to mention my dog ate a leash, not a belt.....

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That's a lot of belt. I would be concerned about the size of the pieces he ingested. I would want an x-ray to get an idea of what you're dealing with. 

What you want to watch for is constipation, vomiting (especially after eating) and lethargy. All of those indicate a blockage. Feed him normally.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

How's Griffin doing? What did you decide to do?


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

I decided to watch him during the day and he passed a bit of it this morning after eating breakfast....the vet couldnt get me in today, so I went to this emergency vet this afternoon after dinner after I noticed he tried to go #2 twice with no success, they had a 6 hour wait and said all they were gonna do was take x-rays and i'd have to come back for actual surgery if needed.....the vet tech there did recommend a laxative that I picked up from the pet store...I just gave it to him a few minutes ago so we shall see what happens.....i dont know what else to do....

currently he has not vomitted after any of his 2 meals today...and he is not lethargic, acting completely normal, but im not taking my eye off of him....I appreciate everyones responses and concern!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Eek, a 6 hour wait at the ER vet? What product did you give?

I wouldn't feed anymore until you start seeing stuff coming out the other end.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I had sooo many issues with my boy eating naughty things.
Wait like 2 days & aslong as hes not vomiting/ passing mucous stool/bloody stool he should be ok.
Kilo has eaten some crazy things.

I had to bring him in right away one day bc he was vomiting up poop. THAT SCARED me so BAD! They gave him anti nausea shot & he passed some underware.
So if any of those things happen....VET ASAP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

I gave him Tomlyn Laxatone, its for cat hairball removal but for all animals it says, just some slimy stuff with mineral oil in it that the vet tech recommended that was easlily available tonight and safer than human laxatives....i guess we shall see...yeah there were 10 other animals in there at least, it was like going to an actual hospital emergency room for humans


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I wouldnt worry too much, give it some time....


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

Too late for that lol, I'm not even gonna be able to sleep tonight....he better crap me out a pair of boots with all that leather he ate.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

!
How old is he?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Maybe he'll crap in your boot?


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

5 months yesterday


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Yah, like I said, dont panic until one of those things happen. They can usually pass things like that.
If he hasnt pooped in 2 days vet ASAP.
I know its scary


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

i would worry, only because that's what we do. 

In general, I wouldn't recommend the 2 day rule, since an obstruction can do a lot of damage in that time. 

However, you aren't seeing signs of distress. I'm glad that product had some mineral oil in it, that should help. Sometimes you can also massage the tummy gently. If its really tender, then that would be an indicator of problems. If it's not tender, the gentle massage might help get things moving.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

OH, IM THE BIGGEST worrier. But thats what te vet told me. As long as hes not in any discomfort, or vomiting wait for it to pass.
Because thats what they made me to like 6 times. 
Sent me home. Told me to wait.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Angel R - I hope you've found a way to make sure your pup doesn't eat anymore "crazy things" your luck will run out.

When Dante had a "probable GI Block" the total vet bill was $1,630.25 and that was without surgery.

Not to mention the more important part, I was scared poopless that I was going to lose my dog.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I hope everything passes smoothly.

Dante's symptoms of a block were:
Diarrhea 
Vomiting
Food refusal
Water refusal
Lethargy - but I don't remember now when that hit exactly

He was in and out for IV Fluids, X-rays and finally a Barium study

I'm zooming good thoughts your way!!


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks alot guys, the dosage on the laxitive is 1 tsp a day, took about 3 hours for it to take effect on him but he took a good # 2 with some peices of small leather in it (size of pennies and smaller), not trying to be groce here but it ALL actually resembled the texture of leather.....im extremely worried but I have none of the above symptoms as of yet (crossing my fingers), if he is still going to the restroom tomorrow i will hold out one more day and go to the regular vet monday no matter what, if things turn south we will go to the ER tomorrow....as of now he is as hyper as always and drinking no less water than normal.....

I hate to assume anything but I am hoping he spent plenty of time chewing the belt up first...

questions:
1. What should his activity level be? (I am keeping him crated trying to keep him calm)
2. How much of the laxative would be a safe dosage? (He had 1 tsp about 8:00pm or so)
3. Should I feed normally tomorrow starting with breakfast?


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

Found this little spot on his underside while i was rubbing his tummy, didnt seem like anything i was doing was bothering him ....now im a little more worried....it feels real soft like a blister or something...any ideas?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I wouldn't feed until more comes out, and also looks like he is eliminating the stuff from Saturday's meals. Water, or anything liquid is okay. Feed tomorrow night if all is good.

I would think that you could give another dose of the laxative, if you will be up, or able to wake up if he has to go out quickly, and if his belly isn't feeling tight.

I'm not sure, but that pic almost looks like an umbilical hernia. My Max had one, it never bothered him, but they fixed it when he bloated at about 3 years old. Is your boy neutered?


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

No he isnt neutered, I wasnt planning on it in the beginning because of the good lines he comes from....but isnt that a genetic fault?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I can't address the genetic part, maybe a good question for the breeder forum. Here's an interesting link: http://www.showdogsupersite.com/kenlclub/breedvet/umbilical.html

I was thinking more along the lines that IF you neuter him, you can get it fixed then. I don't know much about them, that is, how essential it is to have them fixed.


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks I just read that a few minutes ago actually, if its not one thing its another! poor dog....its small about the size of a nickel


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

its passed our bedtime...ill be sleeping on the couch beside his crate with an alarm set for every hour till morning to keep taking him out.....thanks for the help!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Good luck, get some sleep, and keep us posted!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, when mine ate his collar, i was worried until he passed the leather and i saw the Xrays that showed the small rivets passing thru the end of the digestive system on their way out.


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

how long did it take?


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

The collar passed in a day, the rivets probably 2 days, xrays a day after showed the rivets exiting the digestive tract headed towards the bowel.


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

Well he has passed more of it today....not sure if I should let him get to worked up but he is dieing to go outside and run around...he's sitting at the door with a ball in his mouth, i let him run around and play for about 30 minutes.....poo schedule is a little off, he didnt go this morning like usual about 5am but just now at 11:45, its not diareha but not as solid as it should be either but definately has really finely chewed up leather in it.....I have also not fed him at all today yet....whats everyones feeling? im still going to the vet tomorrow for sure...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe just a bit of food that signals to the digestive tract that it needs to keep working, and also gives him something in his stomach??? I'm not completely sure. 

A bit of play is good too, sometimes gets things "moving". Glad everything is going as well as it is so far!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I think I would feed a small meal and do a bit more play, like Lisa said. I'm not sure that the leather would be enough to make him really wanna poop









You don't want the GI tract shutting down because there isn't enough in there to keep it moving.

I'm still zooming good thoughts south!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Angel R - I hope you've found a way to make sure your pup doesn't eat anymore "crazy things" your luck will run out.
> 
> When Dante had a "probable GI Block" the total vet bill was $1,630.25 and that was without surgery.
> 
> Not to mention the more important part, I was scared poopless that I was going to lose my dog.



I try to tell him leave it.
My house is usually spotless. & he behaves when I am looking @ him.
If there is a stray sock, he he finds it before me, he will swollow it. No chewing etc He will just eat it.
I TRY EXTREMELY HARD to watch him 24/7.
But he is a dog after all.
He has been doing better.
And Im sorry that your dog got sick !
what did he eat?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

How is he doing?


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

Still doin ok....he did throw up a bit today after coming in from running around outside....before eating though....so it had to have been something from the night prior....i fed him about 3/4 of food moistened with water and he held it all down.....he just went #2 again a few minutes ago....not much but not diareha either...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

is he still going to the vet tomorrow?
Glad hes doing better


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

yes no matter what.....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oops, just caught up here. Glad the belt is passing. You should feed the normal amount because it helps keep the digestive tract moving. If you don't feed the normal amount you also won't know if there's a problem. I would do walks and stuff but not so sure about super strenuous activity.


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

Well appointment is today later this afternoon, I will update afterwards...We are suppose to be going out of town tomorrow afternoon to Kansas to visit family for thanksgiving too...so im really hoping this turns out good.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

What did the vet say?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RI try to tell him leave it.
> My house is usually spotless. & he behaves when I am looking @ him.
> If there is a stray sock, he he finds it before me, he will swollow it. No chewing etc He will just eat it.
> I TRY EXTREMELY HARD to watch him 24/7.
> ...


Leave it only works when you're in the same room with the dog







Socks and such can rapidly cause a block.

Dante didn't eat anything he shouldn't have (Never has - but he was crate trained).
I used to take him to the dog park and it was sand based, in addition he's a "groomer" and so between sand and his hair...


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

Vet said they couldnt do an x-ray because leather wouldnt show up but he did give him a good physical examination and said from what he could feel there was nothing swollen and he didnt believe there to be any blockage, told me to just keep an eye on his appetite and feed normally, if he stops eating and stops using the restroom all together than its time to worry, other than that....tip top shape...so we are busy packing to head north to kansas tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Glad to hear things are moving right along (sorry, couldn't resist!)

Have a safe trip!!!


----------

